# Morley Mini Wah Volume Mods



## jojofogarty (May 7, 2020)

Hello all, 

This is my first post on this forum. I am new to pedal building and electronics in general. Currently, I am working on the Hyped Fuzz and the Tommy III builds. I will upload pictures after they are done. So far everything is looking great! 

I hope I am allowed to post non Pedal PCB pedal questions on here. Otherwise, please inform me if this is forbidden.

Anyway, I have a Morley Mini Wah Volume Pedal that I would like to modify to be true-bypass (I believe it is buffered when it comes stock because the guitar signal is constantly running through the volume circuit) and to only use the wah circuit. If possible, I would also like to add a toggle switch which would allow me to activate the volume circuit just to keep that function around, but I understand this might be a stretch.

The pedal works by having the volume circuit always on when in "bypass" and using a DPDT switch to switch between the volume and wah circuits. Since the two circuits are controlled optically, I believe that if I were to bridge the leads for the volume circuit then this would create a resistance value of 0, thus allowing 100% of the signal through. I de-soldered the wires going into the footswitch and discovered that by touching the orange and blue wires together, the wah circuit switches on. The other wires do not appear to anything like this when connected to their respective opposite wire. I have not been able to locate a schematic for this particular pedal, but there are schematics for similar pedals available. I don't know know if they are of any help but I figured I would include one.

Can anyone help me figure this out? Thanks!


----------



## jojofogarty (May 10, 2020)

I also just remembered that Morley Makes two varieties of this pedal using the same PCB. One Called the MMW which is just the wah and they also make the MWV which is what I have. I also noticed that there is an empty jumper on the bottom of the board underneath the brown wire. So I assume it shouldn't be very hard to bypass the volume circuit. It probably has to do with those jumpers. I tried a few different things earlier and I still can't get it to work though. Anybody?


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 10, 2020)

jojofogarty said:


> I also just remembered that Morley Makes two varieties of this pedal using the same PCB. One Called the MMW which is just the wah and they also make the MWV which is what I have. I also noticed that there is an empty jumper on the bottom of the board underneath the brown wire. So I assume it shouldn't be very hard to bypass the volume circuit. It probably has to do with those jumpers. I tried a few different things earlier and I still can't get it to work though. Anybody?



I’ve got the mini wah at home, I’ll crack it open when I get home.


----------



## d3vCr0w (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi jojofogarty, I just got a Morley MMW (just the wah version) and I was wondering if I could turn it into the wah/volume, by looking at the PCB both seem very similar, except some lacking resistors and the two lower LED/photoresistors, do you perhaps know the values of LDR1 and LDR2, and are L1 and L2 regular red LEDs?


----------



## jojofogarty (Jul 10, 2021)

d3vCr0w said:


> Hi jojofogarty, I just got a Morley MMW (just the wah version) and I was wondering if I could turn it into the wah/volume, by looking at the PCB both seem very similar, except some lacking resistors and the two lower LED/photoresistors, do you perhaps know the values of LDR1 and LDR2, and are L1 and L2 regular red LEDs?


the differences between the two circuits are circled in red on the MWV schematic. Yes regular 5mm red led, but I do not know the value of the LDRs. I no longer have this pedal.


----------

